# worried



## lauren88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi all hope everyone is okkkk  Well i had my opthalmology appointment at the hiosp and my eyes are stable my HBA1C is 7.8 which is brill seen as iots come down from 14.0 but im still terrified of ever starting a family, im scared of my retinopath deteioriating or my sugars going AWOL n something bad happening to the baby but i just cant stop worrying n thinking about it!!!!!


----------



## MrsCLH (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Lauren

I just wanted to offer you a bit of reassurance really. Obviously pregnancy when you have diabetes is a massive commitment and only you know if you want to make it. But it honestly is possible. I can't tell you it isn't scary because it is, but the only thing you can do is prepare, get your hba1c right, take folic acid, start trying to hit the pre and post-meal targets that you need to hit once you are pregnant. And then, when you are pregnant, just take each day as it comes, actually its more like take each meal as it comes lol! Test test test and try not to worry too much if you get the odd high blood because its inevitable.

I'm 17 weeks now, my hba1c was 6.9 when I started ttc and its 5.6 now. I still get a little bit anxious every day but I know I'm doing everything I can and so far its going well.

Good luck whatever you decide!

Mrs H xx


----------



## articwolf8182 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Lauren, welcome you will get all the help you need from here, everyone has been so helpful to myself, and am sure the will not hesitate to help you if you need them. i just wanted to say as long as you do your best everything will work out in the end. it always does! Steven xxxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 20, 2011)

My baby is 15 weeks friday.  
It was hard work,but it only got scary at the end, its best not to worry unless you have to, if your worrying now you will be a wreck at the end. But i did it. Was an induced birth at 34 weeks due to pre-eclampsia, and a forceps delivery but shes fine now, we both are. My eyes are a little bit changed but nothing to worry about shes so worth it.

We didnt plan her and i totally wish we did.

If you can get your hb1ac sorted and on the folic acid then you have a great start, no reason why it shouldnt go fine.

Any questions fire away, there are a few of us with babies,a few with bumps and a few trying so we can all help.

xxx


----------



## Sunflowers (Apr 20, 2011)

lauren88 said:


> Hi all hope everyone is okkkk  Well i had my opthalmology appointment at the hiosp and my eyes are stable my HBA1C is 7.8 which is brill seen as iots come down from 14.0 but im still terrified of ever starting a family, im scared of my retinopath deteioriating or my sugars going AWOL n something bad happening to the baby but i just cant stop worrying n thinking about it!!!!!



Hi there  Just wanted to offer some reassurance and my experiences. My two children are 5 and 7 now and I've had Type 1 diabetes for 30 years with a few complications to boot! My retinopathy did deteriorate whilst pregnant (both times) but my opthamologist said this is inevitable due to pregnancy hormones. I had a few courses of laser surgery during my pregnancies to curb the new blood vessel growth. Each time, once my baby had been born, my eyes went back to normal (what was normal for me at least!) because the pregnancy hormones were gone. Last month, my eyes were used (!?) for a training session (I _was_ there too!) and everyone commented on how there was no new vessel growth and even the scar tissue from the laser had faded. 

I think you just have to do your best, do everything within your power to stay as healthy as possible before and during your pregnancy but also *try* to enjoy it and not get overly het up on every minor niggle (soooooo easy to say!). I always seemed to be playing catch up - I was on injections at the time and was doing quite a few correction doses throughout the day. But it worked - lots of test, total carb counting and I spent almost half of each of my pregnancies at one clinic appointment or another - but it was all soooooooo worth it    Good luck!

S x


----------



## Claire (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Lauren

That's great news about your HBA1C result.  

In respect of your eyes, have you had lasering before on them?  I developed diabetic retinopathy whilst pregnant which required lasering a few months after I gave birth.  I recently asked my opthalmologist if it was safe for me to have another baby.  He replied that he would rather that my eyes were stablised first (I have not had a bleed or any lasering since before Xmas).  

Have you spoke with your opthamologist about this?  It is great news that your eyes are stable.   

In respect of the blood sugars, I had a great pregnancy with respect to HBA1C results.  Towards the end, I had to treble my insulin dosage (as i was told to expect) but apart from that I did not notice anything unpredictable.

Good luck.

Claire


----------

